# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Aplicación de productos para cartas

## gabi_ab

Hola a todos.

Este es mi segundo mensaje en el foro, supongo que no estoy desvelando ningún secreto concreto con estas preguntas, ¿verdad?, son preguntas genéricas.

Tengo dos productos para cartas, el "rouging fluid" (spray antideslizante) y el "fanning powder" (para abanicos), y he probado a utilizarlos y no veo la forma correcta. Por ejemplo, el "fanning powder" no sé si ponerlo primero en un algodón y luego frotar las cartas, o ponerlo directamente en las cartas y frotarlas entre ellas, no sé, pero no me convence mucho cómo queda. Lo digo sobretodo para reavivar las cartas especiales trucadas que se van quedando viejas.

Y el antideslizante tampoco pienso que lo utilice bien, si lo hago desde cerca (15 cm.), parece que se "moja" la carta, desde lejos (50 cm.) pues tampoco lo veo bien, al final tengo que extenderlo con un algodón y no me convence.

Entonces, la pregunta es: ¿me podríais explicar cómo aplicar estos productos correctamente?. Gracias.

----------


## 46u5t1n

Yo nunca he utilizado estos productos, pero supongo que tendrán sus instrucciones como todo en este mundo, no?
De todas formas, pregunta en la tienda donde los adquiriste para mas información (como los medicamentos en la farmacia)

----------


## gabi_ab

46u5t1n, gracias por responder (porque has sido el único que lo ha hecho hasta ahora), pero eso de " ... leéte las instrucciones" no me vale de mucho, instrucciones me las leí en su momento, si las había, que no recuerdo, pero lo que me interesaba es una respuesta de alguien que sí tenga estos productos y los utilice habitualmente, y así me diga la mejor forma de hacerlo.

----------


## ignoto

El antiderrapante se pone en las dos superficies a tratar. Si sabes dónde quieres ponerlo, sabes usarlo. Hace su efecto al contactar las dos cartas tratadas y no con una carta tratada y otra no.
Los polvos deslizantes son para manipulación. Si no sabes manipulación, no te son útiles. Se aplican con un pincel (por ejemplo) por ambas caras de cada carta. No tienen excesiva utilidad si no vas a salir a un escenario a producir abanicos como un loco.

Esto se aparta un poco de este tema y para mas detalles, pasar al área secreta por favor.

----------


## gabi_ab

Gracias Ignoto, aunque no pensaba que estaba hablando de algo tan secreto, pero bueno, lo tendré en cuenta para otra vez. De todas formas, para que yo pueda entrar en el área secreta, todavía me quedan muchos mensajes que escribir.

----------


## ignoto

No es que sea secreto, es que lo sería el dar mas detalles que los que te doy.
Sé que parezco muy seco en mis respuestas pero es que escribo desde mi puesto de trabajo y no suelo disponer de mucho tiempo.

----------


## gabi_ab

Ok ignoto, no hay problema.

P.D.: Ya sé que este mensaje no cuenta para llegar a 50 y entrar en el área secreta ;-)

----------


## Mr Poza

Gabi el fanning powder o estearato de zinc lo mejor es meter la baraja a tratar en una bolsa d plastico y echar en ella una cuharadita(con las d cafe es suficiente) dl producto, incha la bolsa y remueve bien. Una vez removido abre la bolsa, saca las cartas y sacudelas para quitar el exceso de estearato.
Un saludo

----------


## saintmonkda

PERO SACUDELAS BIEN QUE MUCHAS VECES QUEDAN RESIDUOS VISIBLES

:D

----------


## gabi_ab

Gracias Mr Poza. Ya sólo falta que alguien me explique cómo aplico exactamente el antiderrapante tan detalladamente como me has explicado tú el fanning powder.

----------


## ignoto

Yo cojo un pedazo de cartulina con una ventanita recortada y una silueta de carta dibujada por detrás.
Pongo la carta debajo y "antiderrapo" la misma parte en ambas cartas.
Se repite por cada pareja y ya está.
Ojo que el antiderrapante funciona al llevarlo las DOS cartas en el mismo lugar. Funciona en contacto consigo mismo, no sé si me explico.

----------


## gabi_ab

Gracias ignoto, lo tendré en cuenta.

----------


## Iñigo

Hola!
Yo tambien tengo antiderrapante en spray. Yo lo uso con un papel debajo en una habitacion con buena ventilacion. Aplico el spray en las superficies q se van a poner en contacto de forma uniforme mas o menos. lo dejo secar unas 2 horas y punto. Todo te irá a la perfeccion.

----------


## r.zamora

Yo soy bastante más "casero"...que se "agarran" las cartas...pues bolsa de plástico, polvos de talco y hala.
Sobre el antiderrapante, el que viene en sprays es muy bueno, pero, ¿habeis probado a fabricarlo con alcohol, pez de castilla (colofonia) y dextrina?; al  pulverizador y tenemos unas cartas más agarradas que Mr. Scroog...  :o

----------


## ignoto

El estearato es barato, mas que los polvos de talco (como ocho o diez veces mas barato) y muchísimo mas eficaz. Entre otras ventajas sobre el talco, no estropea las cartas.
Con lo que cabe en media cucharilla de café tienes para una baraja.

Como solución barata para el antiderrapante tienes la goma laca (se compra en tiendas de bellas artes y te la vendes en polvo o ya preparada). Funciona practicamente igual y es económica.

También es conveniente experimentar con la cera de tapones de oido. En según que circunstancias puede funcionar mejor aunque es sensible a los cambios de temperatura.

Me han dicho en varias ocasiones que existe una cera para tablas de surf (sex vax) que hace el mismo papel pero no la he probado nunca.

No pruebes con pegamentos removibles como el R75 de3M. Es muy bueno pero tiene DEMASIADA adherencia para nuestros fines.

----------


## r.zamora

Tomo nota de lo del talco (siempre me pregunté si no arañaría la carta).

----------


## DaniOrama

A ninguno se le ha "derretido" la cara de la carta con el antideslizante como si fuera la bruja del oeste? (o era del este...)

Las poneis en vertical o en horizontal :Confused:  Yo por ahora todo lo que he hecho con esto ha sido un fracaso total... 

O me cargo las cartas, o es como si no hubiera hecho nada.... Y tengo unas ganas de conseguirlo.... por que quiero intentar hacer el efecto de Copperfield con lo del truco de su abuelo... lo he intentado si antideslizante pero es que cuando dejo las cartas canta un montón... y los ases que aparecen debajo del de Picas.... uffffff.....

----------


## eidanyoson

Oye Dani no es por meterme donde no me llaman, pero ¿has probado con cello de doble cara? lo digo por que... !!!FUNCIONA!! Logicamente no es como el antideslizante, uno tiene unas ventajas pero también sus deféctos. Lo mismo para el cello. Prueba y me lo cuentas. (procura ponerle el dedo un par de veces ncima, si no pega demasaido)

----------


## DaniOrama

Gracias, también lo tengo... y lo uso para las transformaciones y "color change", pero para ocultar cartas debajo de otras no me vale, ya que no permite deslizar... 

Si quieres te cuento el efcto que busco, sale en el documental de Copperfield sobre sus 15 anos de magia, así que supongo que sabrás cual es:

Empiezo con la baraja normal y corriente (bueno, normal normal no, con algún anadido :D) pues hago una rutina típica de Shooting Aces, dejando el As de Picas aparte en la mesa... luego cojo tres paquetes de tres cartas para los restantes Ases... muestro las 4 cartas que hay en cada paquete y "misteriosamente" hago que cada As desaparezca de cada uno, para que al final aparezcan todos los ases debajo del As de picas sin que lo haya tocado desde el principio...

Como verás, la rutina está que se sale (por lo menos a mi humilde entender) y si ves el video de Copperfield lo hace con una limpieza ABSOLUTA (bueno, algo se ve un poquito raro en los color change) Pues esa limpieza busco... Por ahora, pues no consigo que se quede todo centrado... y hay quien dice que usaba cartas especiales más finas de lo normal (hay bicycle así? con el mismo dorso que las Rider 808?) pero lo que sí sé es que sin antideslizante es casi imposible, por lo menos para mi...

PS: perdón por mis "anglosajonismos" (toma ya, más patadas al diccionario! :O) Pero es que casi todos lo que sé es en inglés, porque es lo que puedo conseguir aquí... imagínate que hasta me compré el mnemónica en Inglés!!! (todavía no me atrevo a pilllarme algo en alemán)

----------


## khazad

Hey, hola dani. Sobre este truco de cartas de david copperfield, que yo recuerde es el "dream of aces", dime si me equivoco(hace mucho desde la ultima vez que lo vi). Haz lo que te ha dicho tu compañero, utiliza el celo de doble cara, que yo sepa la rutina de este juego se realiza asi, si hay otra manera de hacerlo yo no lo se. Te seria mas especifico en cuanto a como  coloca la carta para q te quede recto, pero no se hasta que punto me dejarian aqui. Solo te digo que queda perfecto y no se nota. Espero haberte servido de ayuda. (Ahora solo falta que me haya equivocado de juego, y me parto). hasta luego

----------


## eidanyoson

Dani se exactametne el juego que me dices, porque yo lo hacía, sólo que ahora, con el tiempo, yo hago otra variación bastante más difícil. Voy enseñando como desaparece el as y me queda en el primer montón tres cartas indiferentes (lógico, el as ha desaparecido no como en Copperfield que se transforma en otra indifirente). En el segundo montón enseño que estan dos ases, el de antes y el del montón correspondiente (más las dos indiferentes, claro). Un pequeño pase mágico y sólo quedan dos cartas indiferentes, los dos ases han desaparecido. Tercer montón y hay tres ases, dos de los montones anteriores y el que tenía que estar allí. Simplemente colocas la mano encima y... ¡solo queda una carta indiferente!. Y efectivamente los 4 ases están debajo de la mano del espectador. Por cierto. El mío es examinable 100%. No es publicidad eh? que no lo vendo. Se me ocurrió hace mucho tiempo y entre distintas soluciónes de momento estoy con esta.

----------


## DaniOrama

Anonadado me he quedado... :O

A tanto yo no llego... pues a ver si haces un video y lo pones... porque tal como lo dices parece maravilloso....

PS: he hecho otras pruebas y me parece que lo del celo doble va a ser mejor... pero como puedo hacer que se deslicen luego.... aaaarg.... :D

----------


## ignoto

No sé si en Alemania lo habrá pero el producto que buscas creo que sé cual es.
Por lo menos me parece que te resolverá el problema.

En las farmacias venden unos tapones de cera para los oidos por si te metes en una piscina (allí debe de dar miedo la temperatura del agua) y tienes un bujero que te traspase la cabeza o algo así.
Coges uno de esos tapones, apartas un pelín el algodón (o lo que sea) que lleva pegado por encima y en el centro de las cartas (por el dorso) lo apretujas un pelín.
En cuanto cojas dos cartas tratadas así y presiones con dos dedos en el centro (es normal darles una vuelta para justificar la forma tan rara de cogerlas) se quedarán pegadas. No es que no resbalen, es que se quedan pegadas.
Después se pueden separar como si nada y seguir usándolas.

Ojo, si te pasas con la cera montas un pringue de cuidado.

----------


## DaniOrama

Y la cera de qué color es? No sé nota?

Te lo digo porque en mi afán levitatorio me dediqué a coleccionar ceras de mago... la transparente, la de Michael Ammar color carne, la del mismo pero para el Card on the ceiling, de abeja...

Aaaarggg....soy un friki de la magia!!! tengo k empezar a ser más selectivo o me voy a arruinar co** :O

Aunque mejor que se quede mi dinero las tiendas de magia que Hacienda!!!!!!! :D:D:D

----------


## ignoto

La cera lleva un colorante rosa pero la capa que se pone es tan fina que ni se ve.
La cera de magos también serviría, creo, pero no he probado nunca. Soy así de tacaño.
Hay quien utiliza goma-laca (que en alemán se llama...como sea que los alemanes llamen a estas cosas  :Lol:  ) o cera para tablas de surf (no me imagino a nadie haciendo surf en el mar del norte pero algún colgado habrá 8) ) que en Berlín debe de abundar y venderse hasta en los mercadillos (solamente en las paradas de gafas de sol y top-manta).
Prueba en una farmacia, seguramente te saldrá mas barato.
A mi me lo contó Rochester y me ha funcionado de maravilla.

----------


## khazad

Eidanyoson, tienes que hacer un video y hacerlo, me he quedado intrigado con la forma en que tu lo haces. yo la verdad solo conocia esa forma de hacerlo, pero tu variante suena muy interesante. Espero que te animes.

----------


## JR

Hoy que estoy inspirado iba a preguntarles sobre el tema de las cartas enganchosas. La cosa está clara; estearato o, a riesgo del consumidor, polvos talco.

Me alegro de haber revisado los temas antes de preguntar.

Sayonara

Jota

----------


## ramonety

Al final como a quedado la cosa, el antideslizante en spray, funciona o no?

Si es que funciona, alguien sabe donde conseguirlo, en tienda magica no he visto.

Saludos.

----------


## lanjaron

Hola compañeros, he utilizado el estearato de zinc.
Lo he comprado en una farmacia y me pone que tiene de riqueza un
13.8%, es que al aplicarlo sobre la baraja seminueva española que tengo 
para hacer manipulaciones the back and front solo he notado que los abanicos son más regulares y más uniformes. No me ha gustado mucho el resultado ya que se deslizan peor. Lo he aplicado con el método de la bolsa echando las cartas dentro y nada. Las cartas corren mucho más lentas.
Es curioso si extiendes el estearato por el dedo y lo metes en agua, el dedo no se moja.
Os agradecería encarecidamente que me dijerais que es lo que hago mal si el producto, si hay otros tipos de estearato, la forma de aplicarlo…

La fórmula que me venia es: C36 H70 O4 Zn

Gracias a todos.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Ya veo que eres nuevo pero, Te as leido las normas?
Otra cosa estate atento A LAS FECHAS de cuando se escribieron los mensages. Al que as contestado era del Dom Ago 28, 2005 . Un poquito viejo no crees   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Bienvenido.

----------


## BITTOR

Y que norma ha incumplido Lanjaron? No ha respondido algo repetido sino que tiene un problema y a aprovechado un post en el que se hablo de lo mismo como tenia que ser. Alejandro deberias leer tus mensajes un poquillo; y no lo digo solo por este sino por todos los que has escrito. 
Lanjaron porque usas baraja española? cuanto llevas con la manipulacion? Lo mas seguro es que la baraja este demasiado usada, de todas formas en las tiendas de magia tienes estearato de zinc y aunque yo no hago manipulacion (excepto alguna cosilla) creo que se puede prescindir perfectamente de el para hacer producciones o abanicos, asi que si no te salen los abanicos o bien es porque la baraja ya no vale nada mas que para jugar o porque tienes que practicar mas.

----------


## magic-carlos

Yo soy el primero que si tengo cualquier problema y hay que resucitar un post se resucita. 

Bienvenido al foro Lanjarón.

Ahora por favor contesten a su pregunta si lo desean  :Wink:  lo siento pero yo no puedo ayudarte :-( 

Saludos.




> Hola compañeros, he utilizado el estearato de zinc. 
> Lo he comprado en una farmacia y me pone que tiene de riqueza un 
> 13.8%, es que al aplicarlo sobre la baraja seminueva española que tengo 
> para hacer manipulaciones the back and front solo he notado que los abanicos son más regulares y más uniformes. No me ha gustado mucho el resultado ya que se deslizan peor. Lo he aplicado con el método de la bolsa echando las cartas dentro y nada. Las cartas corren mucho más lentas. 
> Es curioso si extiendes el estearato por el dedo y lo metes en agua, el dedo no se moja. 
> Os agradecería encarecidamente que me dijerais que es lo que hago mal si el producto, si hay otros tipos de estearato, la forma de aplicarlo… 
> 
> La fórmula que me venia es: C36 H70 O4 Zn 
> 
> Gracias a todos.

----------


## Nach0

Lanjaron, bienvenido.
Te comento una vez por Msg privado me explicaron como hacer para que quede mejor distribuido del estereato (no usando la bolsa como contaste)
Primero limpiar bien la cartas una x una con un trapo limpio (yo prefiero que sea seco, o casi seco, ni siquiera humedo) como habrás leído en el post que sacaste lo del método de la bolsa, luego en vez de ponerlo dentro de una bolsa y batirlo, aplicarlo con un algodon carta por carta en el dorso y en su cara, asi te quedarán mucho mas uniformes.
Igualmente hay que ver el estado de tus cartas.

Una consulta para los demas, hay alguna forma de blanquear o por lo menos sacarle un poco lo oscuro del costado de la baraja, ya que me ocurre que al estar cuadrada la baraja medio que parece muy sucia al lado de una baraja nueva. Por que lo de pasar un trapo humedo o no por ella me da la sensacion que se estropearían.
slds.

Nach0

----------


## Nakor

A mi me an comentado ke ya hay cartas ke se venden tratadas con antiderrapante no se alomejor el efecto no es el mismo pero no tienen tanto follon creo yo

----------


## Dow

hola, resucido el post, como dice magic-carlos, y es que tengo una dudita... he leído cómo usar el antiderrapante en aerosol (tengo el de tiendamagia), que si ponerlo en la misma zona en ambas cartas, dejarlo secar dos horas, a X distancia... pero no sé por qué, no se me "antiderrapan", y quería preguntar algo, para dejarlas secar, se dejan separadas? o juntas? o las dejo un rato separadas y las junto? no sé qué debo hacer mal  :roll: 

gracias de antemano, salud!

----------


## alonso

Respuesta dani: Te voy a especificar en mi caso con las bicycle, cuando las abres nuevas las sacas de la caja y con una lija fina las raspas un poco por los bordes eliminandoles esos grumos que traen de fabrica, asi evitas ese color opaco que se genera rapidamente cuando aun las cartas estan nueas, de todas maneras no las raspes mucho es solo un poco para eliminar excesos, asi mismo hay que vigilar un poco la pulcritudde las manos para evitar mas aun esas consecuencias.

----------


## LeNoiR2222

Para una baraja nudista que al pasar las cartas al principio ya empiezan a aparecer figuras y dorsos en vez de cartas blancas, que debo comprarme:

estearato-para caras blancas
o antideslizante- para figuras

He intentado no revelar nada, pero este tema era el más apropiado para escribir y preguntar esto, si aun así, digo más de lo que debo, que un moderador lo edite. Si no he sido del todo claro es para no decir de más.

Un saludo

----------


## martamagika

leche! y yo aqui toda emocionada y tiene mas años que las maracas de machin  :roll:

----------


## Potamito

> leche! y yo aqui toda emocionada y tiene mas años que las maracas de machin  :roll:


jajaja.. es lo que a muchos nos ha pasado antes al ver un post que parece nuevo.. jejej

----------


## LeNoiR2222

si alguien puede contestar a MI pregunta, aunque sea por un mp. 
GRACIAS

----------


## FRAN RUIZ LOPEZ

yo tuve un liquido para abanicos mu bueno

----------


## ignoto

> yo tuve un liquido para abanicos mu bueno


¿Qué?

----------


## EL_FARI

se que la respuesta que voy a dar viene de la parte antigua del hilo pero = a alguien le sirve mi experiencia.
el antiderrapante es caro y en mi caso dificil de conseguir, para la invisible yo utilicé al principio cera magos(la de M. ammar) pero tb era dificil de conseguir aunque muy buena.
oensando en lo que dijo ignoto de la cera´, al final utilizo en vez de eso una cera especial para ortodoncias que las venden en las farmacias por 3 euros y tienes cera para toda la vida aunque ocn un problema que si lo conoces se subsana facil....
... es muy muy sensible a las temperaturas.. así k antes de usarla haz una pelotita y hazla girar entre tus dedos para k pillen calor sino está demasiado dura y no pega bien
espero haber aportado algo
saludos

----------


## LeNoiR2222

Entonces debería utilizar cera para la nudista?

----------


## EL_FARI

perdona pero por ese nombre no conozco la baraja mandame un privado si kieres y te contesto,

----------

